

We just launched a free, no-time-limit alternative to Basecamp - chrisyeh
http://www.getprojecthub.com/

======
ScottWhigham
The layout looks cool. IMO it's asking too much for me to create an account
just so that I can see what your service offers. A single screenshot does not
replace {enter the various options for telling and showing features}.

------
chrisyeh
Let us know what you think!

